# FLINT MICHIGAN SHOW



## druggistnut (Jan 22, 2007)

Our club is holding our 37th annual show and sale March 18th. This is an Antique Bottle and Collectible show, so bring the spouse, too.
 Flint is only about an hour and a half from the Ohio or Illinois state lines.
 For any info at all, email me or see our flyer in the bottle section on eBay.
 Bill Heatley
 club pres


----------

